# BORN TO DIE / WORLD IS A FUCK / 鬼神 Kill Em All 1989 / I am trash man / 410,757,864,530 DEAD COPS



## Null (Sep 30, 2017)

report bugs here, will write post-mortem tomorrow. will bring other sites online later. there is some data loss but not much.
(i will write a full post-mortem tomorrow, but to quell any concerns, _no,_ we were not hacked. a routine upgrade turned into hell on earth.)

edit: post-mortem here


Null said:


> So "routine update" went to "鬼神 Kill Em All 1989" because of multiple layers of failure.



trash night yt channel, contributor of most videos.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCCV7QbEM6DHjR3aIkcbkgqg

world is a fuck
petting and stroking my horse


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Sep 30, 2017)

Good work, leader.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Sep 30, 2017)

My day felt so empty without the site.

This site has become a necessity of my life.

Help me.


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Sep 30, 2017)

with kf down I had to almost fucking go outside for entertainment

never do that again


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Sep 30, 2017)

Image uploading doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## Terror Rism (Sep 30, 2017)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Image uploading doesn't seem to be working.


same here


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Sep 30, 2017)

Coincidentally I have BORN TO DIE as a shirt. This is because I used to be known as "the trashman"


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Sep 30, 2017)

On this night we were all trash man


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Sep 30, 2017)

I actually watched YouTube. I feel dirty.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Sep 30, 2017)

I actually watched YouTube. I feel dirty.


----------



## Anaiah Carlson (Sep 30, 2017)

I lost about 50 ratings. oh well


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Sep 30, 2017)

Posting isn't working right. Says it's posting forever, and then I got some double posts (above). When I try to delete I get the following message: "An unexpected database error occurred. Please try again later."


----------



## ConcernedAnon (Sep 30, 2017)

I am seeing a lot of duplicate messages here


Edit; My diagnosis is that the client isn't being notified once a message has been submitted, causing them to attempt to resubmit.


----------



## Keystone (Sep 30, 2017)

*BORN TO DIE / HIVE IS A FUCK / 鬼神 Kill Em All 1989 / I am hornet man / 410,757,864,530 DEAD BEES*

Watching nature documentaries with you people was fun


----------



## Anaiah Carlson (Sep 30, 2017)

it looks like everyone is double posting


----------



## Clown Baby (Sep 30, 2017)

Thanks for fixing everything.


----------



## Terror Rism (Sep 30, 2017)

come to my house for the gay boy show


----------



## Warden Cross (Sep 30, 2017)

At least the movie/video day was entertaining. Good job getting things back up and glad to hear the losses were minimal.
I am noticing that everyone's posts are showing up multiple times in this thread, though. Seems buggy.


----------



## Lipitor (Sep 30, 2017)

I could access this thread, but not some of the other boards. I'll test again and edit this post.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Sep 30, 2017)

The search function is borked.


----------



## Florence (Sep 30, 2017)

Thank God I don’t have to spend any more time in movie night chat.


tamarlover said:


> I lost about 50 ratings. oh well


No great loss.


Keystone said:


> *BORN TO DIE / HIVE IS A FUCK / 鬼神 Kill Em All 1989 / I am hornet man / 410,757,864,530 DEAD BEES*








TOMMY GUN!


----------



## WW 635 (Sep 30, 2017)

It's really great that we are back up. Thank you!

I do have a couple issues to report so far. I'm unable to change my ava or post a new status.


----------



## Cake Farts (Sep 30, 2017)

When will we get the follow up on the deeldo review though


I need answers, dammit.


----------



## Big Nasty (Sep 30, 2017)

An unexpected error has occurred. Please try again later.


----------



## Burning Bridge (Sep 30, 2017)

Thank you for posting that video. It was definitely the best one of the bunch. 0-100 in 1 second.


----------



## Dysnomia (Sep 30, 2017)

Looks like I missed it. But I would have anyway if it was down.


----------



## Tempest (Sep 30, 2017)

can't upload images as avatars


----------



## Flame the Sunbird (Sep 30, 2017)

Thank god it’s back. I desperately need new breast enlargement tips from CWC.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Sep 30, 2017)

Posting is glitchy. Sometimes trying to submit a post doesn't work.


----------



## Clown Baby (Sep 30, 2017)

we lost most of the posts in the nice guys thread where @dcfcfan1 outed himself as incel, 9/28 never forget


----------



## Null (Sep 30, 2017)

Site is slow because I'm using out of the box environments right now. All my fine tuning is lost to the ether. I've stabilized it so far so that the site is usable, but long-term improvements are made with time.



Fangsofjeff said:


> The search function is borked.


Rebuilding the index. This will take some time.



Clown Baby said:


> we lost most of the posts in the nice guys thread where @dcfcfan1 outed himself as incel, 9/28 never forget


Clemency few people are offered.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Sep 30, 2017)

wtf I love animal documentaries!


----------



## Transvaalan (Sep 30, 2017)

Null said:


> Site is slow because I'm using out of the box environments right now. All my fine tuning is lost to the ether. I've stabilized it so far so that the site is usable, but long-term improvements are made with time.
> 
> 
> Rebuilding the index. This will take some time.
> ...


What happened?


----------



## SweetTeaMcgee (Sep 30, 2017)

I'll be petting and stroking you, @Null


----------



## Fuck you jewish cunt (Sep 30, 2017)

When I first tried logging in it said "an error has occurred, please try again later."


----------



## DICKPICSRUS (Sep 30, 2017)

We all need to shitpost twice as hard if we ever want to catch up


Also wheres my jokes that will trigger tumblr thread ?


----------



## Cuntster (Sep 30, 2017)

Where the fuck is the Cool Cat subforum you promised us?


----------



## Dilligaff (Sep 30, 2017)

Thanks for working on that shit all day, @Null. You are truly our fearless leader.


----------



## DICKPICSRUS (Sep 30, 2017)

Praise null


----------



## BoingBoingBoi (Sep 30, 2017)

the site is still garbage. thanks for nothing.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Sep 30, 2017)

Only seeing a day of lost posts so that's not bad. Still having issues with images and gifs on my end on Chrome, no clue as to why. Site is also saying I didn't read certain threads when I did


----------



## Silver Octopus (Sep 30, 2017)

When I go on any user's page, and click on *postings* it only shows posts from before 6 months ago.

this minor bug is ruining my whole experience. Literally unusable.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Sep 30, 2017)

born to die
and you get
to sit and watch yer tv set


----------



## SpessCaptain (Sep 30, 2017)

Good to see KF back up, very nice.. I got invited to watch a real movie with my mates (Kingsman The Golden Circle) so that was great too..


----------



## Fiber-Rich Vegetable (Sep 30, 2017)

is this what nibiru was really all about


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Sep 30, 2017)

So did we get any bonus site improvements with the maintenance?


----------



## Grumpy (Sep 30, 2017)

My brand new account of less than a day got eaten.  I demand a refund of my 0 shekels.


----------



## Florence (Sep 30, 2017)

Cuntster said:


> Where the fuck is the Cool Cat subforum you promised us?


DERE IT IS! sorry...


----------



## glass_houses (Sep 30, 2017)

I've lost a couple posts of mine.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 30, 2017)

I was okay with this when it was The Room and Cool Cat Fucks the Kids but when you went to Neil Breen instead of Gayniggers you lost my approval.  Jihad on you.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 30, 2017)

Kiwi Jeff said:


> So did we get any bonus site improvements with the maintenance?



Fucking kill yourself you gigantic enormous faggot!


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 30, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Fucking kill yourself you gigantic enormous faggot!



Also chill out.  I was just checking out our mindless hostility feature.  It still works!


----------



## HOMO INSPECTUS (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## AnOminous (Sep 30, 2017)

Also this is a test of our refusing to apologize for triple posting feature.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 30, 2017)

HOMO INSPECTUS said:


>



Our combo breaking feature also still works!


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Sep 30, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> mindless hostility feature.


That's a thing?


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 30, 2017)

Kiwi Jeff said:


> That's a thing?



CUNT FAG CUNT NIGGER JEW FAG FUCK FUCK CUNT NIGGER CUNT

You can actually just hit a button for this.  If you're smart.


----------



## Corrugated Daffodils (Sep 30, 2017)

But what about all the positive ratings I clearly got and then lost on my witty and hilarious posts in that time. What will I pay to the sticker tax man now?


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Sep 30, 2017)

Images are loading to the site but I'm unable to post them as thumbnails or full pages, only have them as attachments.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Sep 30, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> You can actually just hit a button for this. If you're smart.


k y s
y
s

Found it. Thanks!


----------



## Omni (Sep 30, 2017)

Null never do this shit again


I had to turn to trolling pony forums and YouTube comment sections to get my fix of being a cunt


If you ever do this again, I'll drag up your dox, go to your house, and give you a very stern talking to and a stare that will unnerve you greatly


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Sep 30, 2017)

LMAO at all of you unable to function without this website on a Friday night go get puss irl or drink a beer or something


----------



## Pikimon (Sep 30, 2017)

Melchett still being admin is a pretty big bug


----------



## Calooby (Sep 30, 2017)

Pikimon said:


> Melchett still being admin is a pretty big bug


She's full of shit, and it's thanks to me. Recently, she didn't provide any toilet paper! What a damn shame!


----------



## Bubbleman (Sep 30, 2017)

I joined like a day before the crash and I was so proud of my first trophy. How am I gonna ever upgrade someone to heartsweet if you take my trophies away?


----------



## Burgers in the ass (Sep 30, 2017)

RAPE


----------



## Burgers in the ass (Sep 30, 2017)

Oh shit it doesnt work


----------



## Burgers in the ass (Sep 30, 2017)

Make rape text multicoloured again


----------



## An Ghost (Sep 30, 2017)

iOS 10 safari, iPhone 7, uploading photos is borked. They're uploaded but can't be inserted as images. The "insert every image as thumbnail/image" does nothing. Let's see if they attach.


----------



## Cato (Sep 30, 2017)

I got some notifications about people liking profile posts they had already liked in the past, and some posts that were on my own profile as well as ones I had posted on other people's profiles are now gone. I also had a somewhat lengthy PM exchange recently and it all disappeared except for the very first message.

That's what I've noticed thus far.

EDIT - Yup, I also can't upload and attach an image file properly.


----------



## Hui (Sep 30, 2017)

"If it ain't broke, break it"! - Nintendo/nol

Press F


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Sep 30, 2017)

Corrugated Daffodils said:


> But what about all the positive ratings I clearly got and then lost on my witty and hilarious posts in that time. What will I pay to the sticker tax man now?



This was really all @Null and @AnOminous plan to make sure he still has the highest amount of positive posts and posts in general.


----------



## Cato (Sep 30, 2017)

Anonymus Fluhre said:


> This was really all @Null and @AnOminous plan to make sure he still has the highest amount of positive posts and posts in general.



Naw, @neogafrefugeenumber44634 bribed @Null to do this to wipe some of the "dumb" ratings he received.


----------



## Omni (Sep 30, 2017)

I make money off the @Burgers in the ass that I eat





sEe I cAn MaKe A ReFeRencE to a UseR heRe caN I Be a ParT oF tHe KoOl KiDs KluB nOw PleAse


edit: If you haven't noticed by now, I'm exceptional. And I don't mean exceptional like the type of exceptional that everyone who browses the Farms daily is.


----------



## Captain Smollett (Sep 30, 2017)

Null said:


> report bugs here, will write post-mortem tomorrow. will bring other sites online later. there is some data loss but not much.
> (i will write a full post-mortem tomorrow, but to quell any concerns, _no,_ we were not hacked. a routine upgrade turned into hell on earth.)
> 
> trash night yt channel, contributor of most videos.
> ...


You really scared me! I almost had to leave my house for once!


----------



## Hui (Sep 30, 2017)

avatar change is no go btw


----------



## OtterParty (Sep 30, 2017)

tfw null gets so embarrassed about the time he shat himself accusing chaturbate of starting a holocaust that he nukes 2 days of discussion to cover it up


----------



## I'm Just A Human Bean (Sep 30, 2017)

Pictures don't work, video player is missing and there's this giant forum in the way.


----------



## Splendid (Sep 30, 2017)

all of my alerts are from yesterday. it's like time travel. we did it reddit


----------



## Ntwadumela (Sep 30, 2017)

The chat is inaccessible via mobile.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Sep 30, 2017)

Ntwadumela said:


> The chat is inaccessible via mobile.


I've been using it just fine for a few hours now.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Sep 30, 2017)

Kiwi Jeff said:


> I've been using it just fine for a few hours now.


Aight it's working now.


----------



## neger psykolog (Sep 30, 2017)

An Ghost said:


> iOS 10 safari, iPhone 7, uploading photos is borked. They're uploaded but can't be inserted as images. The "insert every image as thumbnail/image" does nothing. Let's see if they attach.



Same thing from Chrome. The image is linked, but it won't show inline in the post which is lame because I want people to see da autism without having to click it.


----------



## Um Oh Ah Yeah (Sep 30, 2017)

This whole experience taught me that I really hate Something Awful, so overall it's been a net positive.


----------



## Anaiah Carlson (Sep 30, 2017)

Kiwi Jeff said:


> So did we get any bonus site improvements with the maintenance?



I'm pretty sure Joshua said that the site went down because he fucked up. So no improvements just fixing his stupid mistake.


----------



## IrishGuy088 (Sep 30, 2017)

Uploads are wonky for me and otherwise we lost a ton of work in the Chris King thread. Should be able to rebuild though.


----------



## Florence (Sep 30, 2017)

File uploads are still borked, though linking images seems to work.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Sep 30, 2017)

What a long day it was yesterday.


----------



## Foltest (Sep 30, 2017)

the site is sluggish. It freeze for a couple of seconds at a time.


----------



## Null (Sep 30, 2017)

Foltest said:


> the site is sluggish. It freeze for a couple of seconds at a time.


That's probably due to the miner. Read the other thread.


----------



## IrishGuy088 (Sep 30, 2017)

I keep getting sent to an error screen every time I log in or log out. But upon reloading the desired action has been executed.


----------



## Null (Sep 30, 2017)

IrishGuy088 said:


> I keep getting sent to an error screen every time I log in or log out. But upon reloading the desired action has been executed.


Fixed, thanks.


----------



## ProfessorChaos (Sep 30, 2017)

Doc Cassidy said:


> I actually watched YouTube. I feel dirty.


I revealed Femanon powerlevel on 4chan last night. 
I deserve the entertainment.
Sorry 4 pointless email Null.



Corrugated Daffodils said:


> But what about all the positive ratings I clearly got and then lost on my witty and hilarious posts in that time. What will I pay to the sticker tax man now?


You have been deposited .08 shekels to you account sorry for the convenience.


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Sep 30, 2017)

I think I'm having an issue with the miner. My computer freezes completely -- screen looks normal, but mouse and keyboard are locked up tight, and I can hear the hard drive stop for the duration. This lasts from a couple of seconds to a couple of minutes, then resumes normal operation. It started maybe a week ago and happened very seldom, but it's happening more and more often. I don't think it happened at all during the shutdown yesterday, and it hasn't happened at all since I put the adblocker on for this page.

Might be coincidence. Let me know if there's anything I can do to test it.


----------



## Null (Sep 30, 2017)

So "routine update" went to "鬼神 Kill Em All 1989" because of multiple layers of failure.

*BORN TO DIE*
At 5am, I wake up to do the upgrade, so that it'd be done before anyone wakes up. The Debian-published upgrade instructions for going from Jessie to Stretch did not work as intended and the drive experienced corruption. It felt like 10% of everything on the server became garbage. dpkg, for instance, Debian's package manager, had important tracking files that were filled with information from the database. Like, actual post content. I shit you not, I saw a [QUOTE="AutisticDragonKin"] in a system file. Yea, that's a sign right out the fucking gate it was born to die.

*WORLD IS A FUCK*
I spend the next two hours trying to repair Debian to no avail. I decide the world is a fuck and I'm going to reinstall. I am at this point still optimistic I can pull the cloth out from under the table and have everything sitting in one place, for you see, our server is set up with a small SSD, and then 2x4TiB of storage on RAID-5. All that important system stuff is on the SSD, but our wonderful content is on the HDDs. So, just reformat the SSD, reinstall Deb 9, and then proceed with the fix without any content being disturbed.

To even do this, however, I need to use a tool provided by my host to use my server without being SSH'd in. You see, normally one connects to a server by talking to the server, but without the server being talkative, you have no way of doing that. In that case you would talk to another computer the host provides using 'IPMI', which can show you your target computer as if you were sitting next to it with a monitor plugged in. This is a _very_ old technology, and to use it I had to install Java. Java 7. I had to uninstall Java 9 and reinstall Java 7 on my Windows installation to even access it, and because Java 7 is so old I even had to fucking register an account with Oracle and download a "Developer's Edition" because they don't want people downloading 7 anymore.

Fun doesn't stop with that. The host did not give my IPMI account abilities to upload ISOs, and had provided no ISOs from their datacenter, so to install the new OS I had to contact support, figure out why I couldn't upload, and _then_ upload it myself. My upload speed is not good. 500MB at 500KBps = slitting my own throat + 17 minutes of wait just to even proceed into the installation phase.

*鬼神 Kill Em All 1989*
Operating system installed by noon (hour seven, for counting), but I had severe problems getting the networking to work at all, so I'm spending fucking hours in this god awful Java IPMI applet trying to get the networking shit to start communicating to the outside world. My networking savvy friendo finally comes online, says "change these two numbers", and boom we're online. By hour 12, we're finally done configuring the new container operating system. This new system will prevent any future upgrades from destroying more than one service at a time.

But as it turned out, the SSD was a part of the RAID as a cache. Wiping the SSD also destroyed data. As we found out, the database's content was mostly OK, except for the InnoDB index files. This is like saying, "aside from missing a brain, the potato baby is perfectly healthy", which is all the more infuriating. The archive I had created immediately preceding any update was also trashed. Decision is made to kill em all and reboot from a cloud archive created from 12pm the preceding day.

*I am trash man*
Now here comes the fun part: importing data. A while back I started creating cloud archives of the entire site at intervals because I rightfully fear the apocalypse. As I am trash man, I had never actually tested these archives. So here I am, importing 6GiB of distilled autism into the database, _s l o w l y_, not even knowing if it was going to work. I had reason to think the computer couldn't actually successfully complete these archives routinely without crashing just because of their size, and I had seen error messages prior indicating that the cloud storage was terminating uploads because they were taking too long (because the file is so big). _Luckily,_ I had taken the initiative to resolve these problems and it did indeed work-- but emphasis on the slow. It took like a fucking hour, with no indication the fucking thing was even doing anything, before the data import was complete and it did so by about 12:30am (hour 19).

In the future, when I repair the archiving system again, I'm going to make it so that it creates smaller files including specific tables instead of one giant ass fucking archive. I'm also going to probably skip archiving the contents of chat entirely. Probably half the file was just bullshit from that, which I ended up truncating anyways.

*410,757,864,530 DEAD COPS*
Next step is to get everything back in working order. I had made probably 410,757,864,530 tiny customization to the environments to get page load speeds as ridiculously low as possible and that's all fucking dead now. Just booting things with standard environment files feels like a bit of a cop out, but I was tired and just wanted to sleep by 2am (hour 21). I stayed awake long enough to have things usable.

So that was my Friday night. No one even showed me their tits.


----------



## JSGOTI (Sep 30, 2017)

Null said:


> So that was my Friday night. No one even showed me their tits.


Not my tits... but tits still the same


Spoiler


----------



## IrishGuy088 (Sep 30, 2017)

Just wanted to give you an update: the general user experience seems to be normalizing and the site is loading at close-to-normal speeds again. I'm still getting some lag time when I try to mark all forums as read and the drop-down menus for my user profile and alerts has been especially laggy and inconsistent.


----------



## Cthulu (Sep 30, 2017)

Null said:


> So that was my Friday night. No one even showed me their tits.


tits out for @Null 


Spoiler: tits



yeah the file won't upload


----------



## An Ghost (Sep 30, 2017)

Null said:


> My networking savvy friendo


Well joked.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Sep 30, 2017)

Am I crazy?  The "go to first unread" button in threads is missing in some threads.  Is that even something that could happen in an update @Null, or did I just never noticed that not every subforum has it?


----------



## LofaSofa (Sep 30, 2017)

Lost a handful of likes and lost the "inspiration that hard to come by" trophy because of it. But it's fine since they're just stickers on the internet, I don't really care haha.



I actually do care internet stickers are the only thing that validates me to keep living  : (


----------



## IrishGuy088 (Sep 30, 2017)

The "mark forums read" feature and the profile/alert tabs seem to be working much better now.


----------



## Xenomorph (Sep 30, 2017)

I have this damn song stuck in my head and I listened to it about 50 times already. :autism:


----------



## Omni (Sep 30, 2017)

tamarlover said:


> I'm pretty sure Joshua said that the site went down because he fucked up. So no improvements just fixing his stupid mistake.


You're not on a first name basis with him nigger, now come suck our Kiwi Dicks you fucking cultist, for us Kiwi Farm members of the not lol cow variety are unrealized Gods 





we also have autism


----------



## Coster (Sep 30, 2017)

Null said:


>


Hey! That's me!


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Sep 30, 2017)

I never knew how much making fun of people was hampered by a lack of being able to upload images.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Sep 30, 2017)

null is a good dude, smart dude, hard working dude, who tries his best for us


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Sep 30, 2017)

Whipround to buy hookers and blow for Dear Leader?

_Regrettable edit:  _The site is slower than a wet weekend in Bognor Regis for me since the update, even when I have the miner turned off.  I had it up just past halfway before Friday and it ran fine.  Stupid firefox.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Sep 30, 2017)

Null said:


> [QUOTE="AutisticDragonKin" in a system file. Yea, that's a sign right out the fucking gate it was born to die.



Thoughts so deep that they got into the code


----------



## JSGOTI (Sep 30, 2017)

UselessRubberKeyboard said:


> Whipround to buy hookers and blow for Dear Leader?
> 
> _Regrettable edit:  _The site is slower than a wet weekend in Bognor Regis for me since the update, even when I have the miner turned off.  I had it up just past halfway before Friday and it ran fine.  Stupid firefox.


All of the site optimizations are currently stock, so things will be running slower than usual until Null has a chance to work his magic when he has the chance and starts optimizing it all again.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Sep 30, 2017)

JSGOTI said:


> All of the site optimizations are currently stock, so things will be running slower than usual until Null has a chance to work his magic when he has the chance and starts optimizing it all again.


Hookers, blow AND alcohol of choice, then.  Fark.


----------



## DumbDosh (Sep 30, 2017)

Damn, 21 straight hours of work (and more to come) just to bring our beloved autistic shenanigans up to prior working order.

Thanks. <3


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Oct 1, 2017)

I like to imagine the cause of the downtime was Dear Leader finding some piddly little thing that no one else noticed & he ripped apart the site code trying to fix it.

All kidding aside, sorry everything got all borked, @Null. It's a thankless job, but you do it anyway.


----------



## John Furrman (Oct 1, 2017)

F


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 1, 2017)

Null said:


> So "routine update" went to "鬼神 Kill Em All 1989" because of multiple layers of failure.
> 
> *BORN TO DIE*
> At 5am, I wake up to do the upgrade, so that it'd be done before anyone wakes up. The Debian-published upgrade instructions for going from Jessie to Stretch did not work as intended and the drive experienced corruption. It felt like 10% of everything on the server became garbage. dpkg, for instance, Debian's package manager, had important tracking files that were filled with information from the database. Like, actual post content. I shit you not, I saw a [QUOTE="AutisticDragonKin"] in a system file. Yea, that's a sign right out the fucking gate it was born to die.
> ...



I feel like you really should have just asked @Lowtax for help.


----------



## DICKPICSRUS (Oct 1, 2017)

Tits out for null


----------



## cherimoya (Oct 1, 2017)

I did get a kick out of "The Room".


----------



## Slick Bridges (Oct 1, 2017)

cherimoya said:


> I did get a kick out of "The Room".



Kick in the balls? Yeah I got that too. I think that was the idea.

I'm still sore.


----------



## Lurkette (Oct 1, 2017)

it wasn't really worth the effort tbh


----------



## Hypodermic Johnny (Oct 1, 2017)

Tempest said:


> can't upload images as avatars





Hui said:


> avatar change is no go btw



...can also confirm the avatar change thing is not working, I'm now stuck sans one since I went to upload my October one.

Any idea when this will be fixed? I feel naked and uncomfortable without an avatar.


----------



## Hui (Oct 1, 2017)

What is the point in living if we can't have our autistic avatars?


----------



## Jaimas (Oct 1, 2017)

JSGOTI said:


> All of the site optimizations are currently stock, so things will be running slower than usual until Null has a chance to work his magic when he has the chance and starts optimizing it all again.



I was wondering why the site was loading at fucking dial-up speeds and whoring resources when windows were open.


----------



## Rat Speaker (Oct 1, 2017)

JSGOTI said:


> Not my tits... but tits still the same
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I miss @Saul Goodman


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## Chaos Theorist (Oct 1, 2017)

thank you Null for repairing the Farms


----------



## Transvaalan (Oct 1, 2017)

The Pumpkin theme is nice on the black background. Keep it plox.


----------



## Tranhuviya (Oct 1, 2017)

I want "Spooky, Scary Skeletons" to play on a loop. I want it on every goddamned page on this site, and I want it to be loud. I want it to rape the ears of everyone browsing this site.


----------



## Slick Bridges (Oct 1, 2017)

Strange goings-on.. In the SolidMario thread I posted a reply, when it loaded it was showing as a double post with the first of the two having a "NEW" tag (for my own post), but after I reloaded the page the second post changed into just a draft in the text field. Since we came back online my posts have all been behaving otherwise.


----------



## Very Honest Content (Oct 1, 2017)

I as well can't get image linking to work; have to attach a file, then call attached file in a hyperlink in the post to get the image to display.


----------



## Null (Oct 1, 2017)

Very Honest Content said:


> I as well can't get image linking to work; have to attach a file, then call attached file in a hyperlink in the post to get the image to display.


Can't replicate at all. It's been working fine for me.


----------



## Very Honest Content (Oct 1, 2017)

Null said:


> Can't replicate at all. It's been working fine for me.



I notice it in some other user's posts, they have the broken image/red slash through the placeholder icon, but less since the site was back up as we get farther away from that time juncture.  Let me try it here and see if it'll resolve out for me;



Spoiler: test image









  this was the one in Amber Lynn's sub-forum that was being problematic.  https://www.gannett-cdn.com/-mm-/6e...82668Z.1_20150210111841_000_GQP9TP2HG.1-0.jpg

That is the address I'm trying to link in the image menu on the post that didn't and isn't working right now.



ETA: Wrong called image location, put the kiwifarms attachment in instead, let me find the original...yeah the original gives me the placeholder icon for broken links again.


----------



## Lurkette (Oct 2, 2017)

Tranhuviya said:


> I want "Spooky, Scary Skeletons" to play on a loop. I want it on every goddamned page on this site, and I want it to be loud. I want it to rape the ears of everyone browsing this site.



but only the Living Tombstone Remix

additionally, since i'm technically paying you now i demand you play this on my page @Null thx


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Oct 2, 2017)

Transvaalan said:


> The Pumpkin theme is nice on the black background. Keep it plox.


Maybe Null should make different colour schemes like the usual green and this Halloween orange with maybe a nice deep blue colour.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Oct 3, 2017)

I noticed this morning that on mobile, the top/bottom page button has disappeared from the bottom right hand corner.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Oct 3, 2017)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> I noticed this morning that on mobile, the top/bottom page button has disappeared from the bottom right hand corner.


Same


----------



## Cornfields (Oct 3, 2017)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> I noticed this morning that on mobile, the top/bottom page button has disappeared from the bottom right hand corner.





Flowers For Sonichu said:


> Same


Yeah man same for me


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Oct 3, 2017)

The buttons been fixed. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Super Collie (Oct 3, 2017)

The site itself seems to run pretty good, but I've noticed that when I click on a rating for a post the little loading bar that appears in the upper right will hang there and think for a while without rating anything. It'll eventually do it, but by that point I'm already a third of the way down the thread clicking on other things.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 4, 2017)

Site is unwatching threads out of nowhere. I thought things were just dead as hell around here. Turns out it just decided I didn't want to watch those specific lolcows anymore.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 4, 2017)

The migration to XF2 is going to make this shit look like a luxury fucking holiday.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Oct 4, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> The migration to XF2 is going to make this shit look like a luxury fucking holiday.


I can't wait


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 4, 2017)

If this is a luxury holiday,

WHERE'S MY FUCKING PIZZA
(Wu's thread is one of the ones I got unfollowed on)
Edit: Unwatched. It's hard to brain at 3am


----------

